# Items Left By Passengers In The Car



## elelegido

One guy called me 10 minutes after I dropped him off and asked if he had left his keys in the car. I checked the back seat and told him that his keys were there. He said that he really needed them. I told him that I was already five miles away. He said that he would give me $20 if I would turn around and take them back to him. I said OK and he said he'd be waiting at the dropoff location for me.

When I got there he was nowhere to be seen. After waiting a few minutes I phone him and he then appears. When I give him his keys he says "sorry man, I have no cash on me, but I REALLY appreciate you coming back. Thanks!" With that he smiles, turns around and walks off.

So from now on, when someone leaves something and either phones me or I phone them to tell them, I offer to Uber their property back to them. I give them the exact street address where I happen to be at the time and tell them that they may type that address into the Uber app as the pickup location. I will accept the request and return the property.

If they ask if I will be in their area later that day/evening, the answer is no. Can they collect from me, the answer is yes, at a time and place that is convenient to me. Obviously, if they offer cash to deliver the item, it's a no.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Just do what you did this time but crack the window and get the money first. In my cab driving days I returned lots of stuff and everyone that offered a reward paid me. If the customer doesn't have any money (or doesn't *initiate* an offer to pay you to come back) then just follow Uber's Policy:

*A client left something in my car. What do I do?*
If you find the item quickly enough, you can call or text your client after the trip is over and return it to them.

If you or a client realizes later that they left an item in your vehicle, we can provide the client with your phone number so that you can find a solution that works for both of you. We recommend being flexible, and offering the client several options to return the item quickly.

_*** Please do not ask for money for the return of your client's belongings***_

Once we have confirmed the return of the lost item, we will credit your account $10 as a thank you finders fee!

*Remember: *the easiest way to prevent this from happening is to check the back seat after _every_ trip!


----------



## elelegido

Lol


"We will credit your account $10 as a thank youfinders fee!"

Or, if you prefer, 
"Make $1800 per week driving for Uber!"

Or,
"If an app error occurs on your phone, simply contact customer support and we will credit your account."

Take your pick...


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Welllll.....I have "heard" of some drivers that if not offered a reward just throw the lost stuff away. I'm sure that none of the professional Uber drivers would do something like THAT.


----------



## elelegido

Agreed, that would be wrong.


----------



## London UberExec Driver

Hand it in at your Uber office or police station?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

London UberExec Driver said:


> Hand it in at your Uber office...


How do we find the location and office hours of our local office?


----------



## London UberExec Driver

Former Yellow Driver said:


> How do we find the location and office hours of our local office?


Ah! No idea, sorry. Uber tend to do different things in different markets with regards to trying to find them, contact/ring them etc.


----------



## UberCemetery

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Just do what you did this time but crack the window and get the money first. In my cab driving days I returned lots of stuff and everyone that offered a reward paid me. If the customer doesn't have any money (or doesn't *initiate* an offer to pay you to come back) then just follow Uber's Policy:
> 
> *A client left something in my car. What do I do?*
> If you find the item quickly enough, you can call or text your client after the trip is over and return it to them.
> 
> If you or a client realizes later that they left an item in your vehicle, we can provide the client with your phone number so that you can find a solution that works for both of you. We recommend being flexible, and offering the client several options to return the item quickly.
> 
> _*** Please do not ask for money for the return of your client's belongings***_
> 
> Once we have confirmed the return of the lost item, we will credit your account $10 as a thank you finders fee!
> 
> *Remember: *the easiest way to prevent this from happening is to check the back seat after _every_ trip!


Every trip and you will not have a problem. Its like second nature when you get in the habit.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

London UberExec Driver said:


> Ah! No idea, sorry.


That's the same problem many of us have. No way to return the items to our local offices.....if we knew where they were.....or if they were open.


----------



## London UberExec Driver

In London, we have an office where new drivers go to to collect their iPhone and watch a tutorial presentation. UberExec and UberLux drivers also have to do a knowledge test. 

There are also open office hours, Mon to Fri. 12pm to 5pm, where we can go and see someone in person if there are queries which can't be dealt by email. Expect a long queue though...

I thought this was normal everywhere, until I found this forum and realise iPhones are posted out, and you have watch YouTube videos to learn how uber works..


----------



## SunSmith

This past weekend somebody left a wallet in my car. Wasn't aware of it until I got a text from Uber asking. When I checked I found it under the seat, would never have found it from the routine after trip inspection. I offered to return it, was given a location by Uber (hotel 15 minutes away). Uber said they'd put $15 in my account, and they did. I also graciously accepted the $6 the customer offered (it was what they had) and thanked them.

I asked the passenger how they got a hold of Uber, they said they called Uber's emergency number.


----------



## Hi_Ko

To prevent sh** like that I'm always asking this- "Make sure you got your stuff". Ok, it takes one or two minutes of my time, but at least no headache in advance.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Hi_Ko said:


> Ok, it takes one or two minutes of my time


Probably doesn't even take a minute unless the customer has to look around inside the car. I also remind people to make sure they have their cell phones. Cell phones seem to be the most common thing I've found in my car.


----------



## KrisThuy

elelegido said:


> One guy called me 10 minutes after I dropped him off and asked if he had left his keys in the car. I checked the back seat and told him that his keys were there. He said that he really needed them. I told him that I was already five miles away. He said that he would give me $20 if I would turn around and take them back to him. I said OK and he said he'd be waiting at the dropoff location for me.
> 
> When I got there he was nowhere to be seen. After waiting a few minutes I phone him and he then appears. When I give him his keys he says "sorry man, I have no cash on me, but I REALLY appreciate you coming back. Thanks!" With that he smiles, turns around and walks off.
> 
> So from now on, when someone leaves something and either phones me or I phone them to tell them, I offer to Uber their property back to them. I give them the exact street address where I happen to be at the time and tell them that they may type that address into the Uber app as the pickup location. I will accept the request and return the property.
> 
> If they ask if I will be in their area later that day/evening, the answer is no. Can they collect from me, the answer is yes, at a time and place that is convenient to me. Obviously, if they offer cash to deliver the item, it's a no.


u should have made him request u using uber
give ur current location
then ping!
i know its too late
but maybe this will work next time


----------



## KrisThuy

SunSmith said:


> This past weekend somebody left a wallet in my car. Wasn't aware of it until I got a text from Uber asking. When I checked I found it under the seat, would never have found it from the routine after trip inspection. I offered to return it, was given a location by Uber (hotel 15 minutes away). Uber said they'd put $15 in my account, and they did. I also graciously accepted the $6 the customer offered (it was what they had) and thanked them.
> 
> I asked the passenger how they got a hold of Uber, they said they called Uber's emergency number.


hahah uber has an emergency number? @[email protected]
u should have ask what it is


----------



## duggles

SunSmith said:


> I asked the passenger how they got a hold of Uber, they said they called Uber's emergency number.


Not easy to find on their website. But there is a contact number on this page: https://www.uber.com/report-issue

"Uber does not tolerate the use of alcohol or drugs by drivers using the Uber app. If you believe your driver may be under the influence of drugs or alcohol, please have the driver END THE TRIP IMMEDIATELY.

After the driver has ended the trip, please report any feedback when rating your trip in the Uber app, or reply to your emailed receipt, email [email protected], or visit t.uber.com/support. Alternatively, you can call (415) 746-9376."


----------



## Sydney Uber

elelegido said:


> One guy called me 10 minutes after I dropped him off and asked if he had left his keys in the car. I checked the back seat and told him that his keys were there. He said that he really needed them. I told him that I was already five miles away. He said that he would give me $20 if I would turn around and take them back to him. I said OK and he said he'd be waiting at the dropoff location for me.
> 
> When I got there he was nowhere to be seen. After waiting a few minutes I phone him and he then appears. When I give him his keys he says "sorry man, I have no cash on me, but I REALLY appreciate you coming back. Thanks!" With that he smiles, turns around and walks off.
> 
> So from now on, when someone leaves something and either phones me or I phone them to tell them, I offer to Uber their property back to them. I give them the exact street address where I happen to be at the time and tell them that they may type that address into the Uber app as the pickup location. I will accept the request and return the property.
> 
> If they ask if I will be in their area later that day/evening, the answer is no. Can they collect from me, the answer is yes, at a time and place that is convenient to me. Obviously, if they offer cash to deliver the item, it's a no.





elelegido said:


> One guy called me 10 minutes after I dropped him off and asked if he had left his keys in the car. I checked the back seat and told him that his keys were there. He said that he really needed them. I told him that I was already five miles away. He said that he would give me $20 if I would turn around and take them back to him. I said OK and he said he'd be waiting at the dropoff location for me.
> 
> When I got there he was nowhere to be seen. After waiting a few minutes I phone him and he then appears. When I give him his keys he says "sorry man, I have no cash on me, but I


Here's an earlier post of mine on the subject

"Lost property is a nightmare for drivers.

In some cases a Rider will be 100% certain that they left something behind in your car. That may be correct but if they don't get back to you before the next Rider then all bets are off as to whether the next rider does the right thing and hand it to you.

Personal items can easily be dragged out and dropped on the road as passengers get out of the car as well.

Then there are times when you find something before its even noticed to be missing by the owner, call them up, get a tidal wave of gushing thank-you's then not a dollar offered for the time it's taken you to fix up their mistake.

I don't let that happen anymore, advising them that I'll drop it at the Local Police Station, which is all I'm obliged to do under our transport laws. If they ask for it to be delivered then I give them a delivery quote and ask if that's acceptable.

My usual reserves of charitable selflessness was used up years ago by passengers wasting hours of my time on their behalf with no compensation offered."

Jul 13, 2014


----------



## cybertec69

elelegido said:


> One guy called me 10 minutes after I dropped him off and asked if he had left his keys in the car. I checked the back seat and told him that his keys were there. He said that he really needed them. I told him that I was already five miles away. He said that he would give me $20 if I would turn around and take them back to him. I said OK and he said he'd be waiting at the dropoff location for me.
> 
> When I got there he was nowhere to be seen. After waiting a few minutes I phone him and he then appears. When I give him his keys he says "sorry man, I have no cash on me, but I REALLY appreciate you coming back. Thanks!" With that he smiles, turns around and walks off.
> 
> So from now on, when someone leaves something and either phones me or I phone them to tell them, I offer to Uber their property back to them. I give them the exact street address where I happen to be at the time and tell them that they may type that address into the Uber app as the pickup location. I will accept the request and return the property.
> 
> If they ask if I will be in their area later that day/evening, the answer is no. Can they collect from me, the answer is yes, at a time and place that is convenient to me. Obviously, if they offer cash to deliver the item, it's a no.


I would have made sure to get the cash first, no cash, no keys, and drive off, call uber and tell them to contact passanger so he /she can get their keys back, lol.


----------



## Emfrayme

A customer left their phone in my car two weeks ago. I reported it to Uber the following day. I haven't heard anything since. As I drive for more than one Uber market, (DC and MD) I can't remember which one it was. Do I just go to one of the offices anyway and drop it off?


----------



## Coachman

Emfrayme said:


> A customer left their phone in my car two weeks ago. I reported it to Uber the following day. I haven't heard anything since. As I drive for more than one Uber market, (DC and MD) I can't remember which one it was. Do I just go to one of the offices anyway and drop it off?


I would just drop it at my local police station. I'm not driving 30 miles to do it. After two weeks the owner's probably forgotten about that phone already.


----------



## noshodee

Last week this girl with a major attitude left her keys in my back seat. She contacted me via Uber and she gave me $20 for returning them the next day. Don't hold their items hostage, be reasonable, return it and be done with it. The path of least resistance works best.


----------



## R44KDEN

I had a college kid leave their carkeys/housekeys in my car. Contacted Uber 3 times. Each time they told me "we have contacted the rider". Never heard from the kid. Obviously his keys weren't that important to him. I returned a cellphone once and drove 45 mins out of my way to get it back to the owner. Said thanks but offered no cash. Now if someone leaves something, I'm not going out of my way to return it without being compensated.


----------



## FlDriver

UberCemetery said:


> Every trip and you will not have a problem. Its like second nature when you get in the habit.


It's not practical if you get another ping right after drop off, or it's after dark and you can't see the back seat, or you're driving and can't safely look back there at the same time.

Better solution: riders should make sure they have their stuff when they get out of the car! It's not like a hotel room they lived in for a week. Usually they are only in the car for a few minutes. How can an adult not hold on to their phone or wallet for that amount of time?


----------



## FlDriver

Emfrayme said:


> A customer left their phone in my car two weeks ago. I reported it to Uber the following day. I haven't heard anything since. As I drive for more than one Uber market, (DC and MD) I can't remember which one it was. Do I just go to one of the offices anyway and drop it off?


I wouldn't do any more than you've already done. Whoever lost it should have contacted Uber by now.

It's the phone owner's problem, not yours. It's not like you're trying to prevent the person from getting his phone back.


----------



## Coachman

The only item that's been left in my car was a pair of $12 sunglasses. I found them when I got home and knew immediately who had left them but wasn't going to drive 15 miles back to the hotel to return them.


----------



## elelegido

I've come to see left items as possible tip generators. A guy left his $700 phone in my car; the friend phoned after 10 minutes and tells me. I was already on my way to another pickup so I told the customer that I was on another job and was currently unavailable. He promised $20 if I took the phone to the bar he was at. I told him that I would very likely be around that area later on in my shift and that if so I would drop it in to him. I had the usual zigzags across town over the next couple of hours and eventually ended up at a dropoff which was a couple of minutes from the bar. I drove over to it, he came out and gave me the $20 and that was it.

If he had reneged on giving me the $20 I would have lost no work time or job revenue because of him, and if I had not happened to end up near the bar he was at I would have just left it at a police station convenient to me on my way home.


----------



## FlDriver

elelegido said:


> I've come to see left items as possible tip generators. A guy left his $700 phone in my car; the friend phoned after 10 minutes and tells me. I was already on my way to another pickup so I told the customer that I was on another job and was currently unavailable. He promised $20 if I took the phone to the bar he was at. I told him that I would very likely be around that area later on in my shift and that if so I would drop it in to him. I had the usual zigzags across town over the next couple of hours and eventually ended up at a dropoff which was a couple of minutes from the bar. I drove over to it, he came out and gave me the $20 and that was it.
> 
> If he had reneged on giving me the $20 I would have lost no work time or job revenue because of him, and if I had not happened to end up near the bar he was at I would have just left it at a police station convenient to me on my way home.


You were lucky. I've returned lost items and the owners didn't give me anything to compensate me for the time and expense other than saying thanks. For one of them, I had to drive to him twice, because the first time he wasn't there even though an hour earlier he told me on the phone that he would be at that address all day.

I don't get the police station thing. How would someone know to go there to get their item, and what do you expect the police to do with the item?


----------



## Coachman

FlDriver said:


> I don't get the police station thing. How would someone know to go there to get their item, and what do you expect the police to do with the item?


For one, it gives you the satisfaction of knowing you disposed of the item responsibly. Second, most police stations make a record of found items and will compare them against any lost item claims that come in from the public. If the rightful owner does not make a claim, it will usually be auctioned off after three to six months.


----------



## UberBeemer

If you are too far away to turn back, you could ask them to provide a mailing address and ship it to them, C.O.D. They'd have to pay the post office to retrieve it. I have been able to return a phone, once, and a debit card. The debit card I took to a local branch of the bank that issued it. The phone, fortunately, could be returned to the riders father, who lives a short drive from me. I try to have a heart. People these days have their whole lives on their phones.


----------



## elelegido

FlDriver said:


> You were lucky. I've returned lost items and the owners didn't give me anything to compensate me for the time and expense other than saying thanks. For one of them, I had to drive to him twice, because the first time he wasn't there even though an hour earlier he told me on the phone that he would be at that address all day.
> 
> I don't get the police station thing. How would someone know to go there to get their item, and what do you expect the police to do with the item?


Oh, I won't make a special trip to hand deliver an item to a pax, no matter what they offer me. I learned my lesson after being promised to be compensated by pax for giving up my time like this only for the pax to renege on the agreement once the item was safely back with them.

What I will do though, is offer to drop the item in to them if I happen to be back (very) near where I dropped them off later on in my shift, as this costs me virtually nothing to do. The other option available to them is to collect the item from me - I give them a location and time that is convenient to me. If neither of these options work for the pax, or they do not contact me, then I just drop the item off with the police and let them handle it.


----------



## xciceroguy

Right out the window everything goes after I got the run around from a guy who forgot his cell phone in my car.


----------



## ctsuber

Last weekend a rider left a debit card in my car. I attempted to call the rider back but it had been too long, so I filed a report. The proceeding process was a nightmare, trying to get rider info from Uber to contact him. Every time they would call I would be at my day time job and the Uber associate would not leave a message or anything. The phone call was coming from a Minnesota number which I didn't have a clue who it was. Finally 3 days later I get the contact info from Uber to contact the rider to arrange delivery. The next Friday when I go to log in I couldn't. It kept saying network error. After messaging Uber from around 9am to 1130pm that day I finally got a reason why I couldn't log in. My account was deactivated bc the uber associate handling the lost item issue didn't close it out. My account was finally reactivated about 12am on that Saturday. Being that Friday and Saturday nights are the only good days where I live to work easily making $200 for 3-4 hrs this issue potentially cost me a hundred bucks easy. Needless to say I'm not reporting any lost items. If it's reported lost I will take it to the police station and be done with it. I'm not going out of my way for top service if my reward for it is to be deactivated on a friday night


----------



## London UberExec Driver

Take that debit card to the appropriate bank is probably best.


----------



## ctsuber

London UberExec Driver said:


> Take that debit card to the appropriate bank is probably best.


Yeah lol. The rider was cool though. He bought me food and left a tip on about a 15 mile trip so I was more than happy to help him out. Uber just makes it such a hassle and to be penalized for doing the right thing. Eff it I'm not reporting anything as minute as a debit card again. Just go to the bank a get it replaced.


----------



## R44KDEN

I had some CU Boulder kids a while back leave a set of car keys/house keys in the back seat. Had a neat bottle opener on the keyring as well. Tried to do the right thing and emailed Uber support 3-4 times. Each time they said they had sent a message to the kids. Didnt hear a thing. The keys are still in my center console and each time I use the bottle opener, I thank them! I have also learnt, if someone leaves anything of value, I'm turning it into the cop shop. I took a cell phone back to its owner once (40 mins) and they paid me squat. The next phone I found, I returned it for free - only because the fare they just paid me was several hundred dollars. Next phone I find, I'm running the owners credit card on my Square reader for distance plus tip.


----------



## tohunt4me

London UberExec Driver said:


> In London, we have an office where new drivers go to to collect their iPhone and watch a tutorial presentation. UberExec and UberLux drivers also have to do a knowledge test.
> 
> There are also open office hours, Mon to Fri. 12pm to 5pm, where we can go and see someone in person if there are queries which can't be dealt by email. Expect a long queue though...
> 
> I thought this was normal everywhere, until I found this forum and realise iPhones are posted out, and you have watch YouTube videos to learn how uber works..


I phones !?!?;
I never even got an Uber sticker !
Nothing !


----------



## DRider85

What if I don't know if it was lyft or Uber


----------



## BoboBig

elelegido said:


> One guy called me 10 minutes after I dropped him off and asked if he had left his keys in the car. I checked the back seat and told him that his keys were there. He said that he really needed them. I told him that I was already five miles away. He said that he would give me $20 if I would turn around and take them back to him. I said OK and he said he'd be waiting at the dropoff location for me.
> 
> When I got there he was nowhere to be seen. After waiting a few minutes I phone him and he then appears. When I give him his keys he says "sorry man, I have no cash on me, but I REALLY appreciate you coming back. Thanks!" With that he smiles, turns around and walks off.
> 
> So from now on, when someone leaves something and either phones me or I phone them to tell them, I offer to Uber their property back to them. I give them the exact street address where I happen to be at the time and tell them that they may type that address into the Uber app as the pickup location. I will accept the request and return the property.
> 
> If they ask if I will be in their area later that day/evening, the answer is no. Can they collect from me, the answer is yes, at a time and place that is convenient to me. Obviously, if they offer cash to deliver the item, it's a no.


That's messed up he deserved to get bashed or slapped in the back of his head...thanks for letting me know most of the time I get money or something people haven't left anything in my car for a while I guess the longer you do this you check the back seats at drop off but guarantee that if someone does and promises me something I Won't ha d them nothing until j get a reward if they don't give it I will drop their ish off at the lost and found with Uber...they would probably snitch and complain biotches.


----------



## DRider85

Just got some expensive headphones. I guess these goodies are like TIPS?


----------



## I_Like_Spam

elelegido said:


> One guy called me 10 minutes after I dropped him off and asked if he had left his keys in the car. I checked the back seat and told him that his keys were there. He said that he really needed them. I told him that I was already five miles away. He said that he would give me $20 if I would turn around and take them back to him. I said OK and he said he'd be waiting at the dropoff location for me.


Should have told the gentleman to call for another Uber, and tell the other Uber driver to catch up to you wherever you are.

After he does catch up to you, hand the pax his keys through the window, and he's already in another Uber to get his ride back home.


----------



## uberxgirl2017

elelegido said:


> One guy called me 10 minutes after I dropped him off and asked if he had left his keys in the car. I checked the back seat and told him that his keys were there. He said that he really needed them. I told him that I was already five miles away. He said that he would give me $20 if I would turn around and take them back to him. I said OK and he said he'd be waiting at the dropoff location for me.
> 
> When I got there he was nowhere to be seen. After waiting a few minutes I phone him and he then appears. When I give him his keys he says "sorry man, I have no cash on me, but I REALLY appreciate you coming back. Thanks!" With that he smiles, turns around and walks off.
> 
> So from now on, when someone leaves something and either phones me or I phone them to tell them, I offer to Uber their property back to them. I give them the exact street address where I happen to be at the time and tell them that they may type that address into the Uber app as the pickup location. I will accept the request and return the property.
> 
> If they ask if I will be in their area later that day/evening, the answer is no. Can they collect from me, the answer is yes, at a time and place that is convenient to me. Obviously, if they offer cash to deliver the item, it's a no.


 Don't let them fool you, they try to have games and tricks. Pax left phone in my car gave me $100.00 cash another left his phone last week he gave me 60.00 cash. Cash 1st then phone , my time, my gas is valuable. Time is Money,
Time the most precious things that God gave us!


----------



## Spotscat

A couple of weeks ago a local driver here found a 9mm Smith & Wesson pistol in her car at the end of the night.

Strangely enough, none of the passengers reported it missing!


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Spotscat said:


> A couple of weeks ago a local driver here found a 9mm Smith & Wesson pistol in her car at the end of the night.
> 
> Strangely enough, none of the passengers reported it missing!


I would hope they turned in the weapon to the local constabulary..

there is a chance that the weapon was used in the commission of a crime, and the passenger dumped it in the Uber to get rid of it.

Don't want to get pulled over by the police, and after the search and ballistic tests, get charged with serial murder in addition to the burnt out tail light rap.


----------



## Spotscat

I_Like_Spam said:


> I would hope they turned in the weapon to the local constabulary..
> 
> there is a chance that the weapon was used in the commission of a crime, and the passenger dumped it in the Uber to get rid of it.
> 
> Don't want to get pulled over by the police, and after the search and ballistic tests, get charged with serial murder in addition to the burnt out tail light rap.


She called the CoMo PD and also reported it to Uber, who supposedly sent out an "Incident Investigation Team" (whatever that means). CoMo PD took the pistol and is investigating, so that's where it stands.

The gun was empty - no round in the chamber and no magazine - so that was good for her.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Spotscat said:


> She called the CoMo PD and also reported it to Uber, who supposedly sent out an "Incident Investigation Team" (whatever that means). CoMo PD took the pistol and is investigating, so that's where it stands.
> 
> The gun was empty - no round in the chamber and no magazine - so that was good for her.


Probably a mistake reporting it to Uber, I can't see any good coming out of that move. If the police are satisfied with the driver's story, that should probably be the end of that, at least as far as the driver is concerned. I'm sure the police with check the gun for a connection with known crimes, look up the serial number to figure out who it belongs to, and return it after they are satisfied to its rightful owner.


----------



## Veju

Honestly, I probably would have tossed it in the river without touching it with bare hands.


----------



## Trafficat

SunSmith said:


> Uber said they'd put $15 in my account, and they did.





Former Yellow Driver said:


> Once we have confirmed the return of the lost item, we will credit your account $10 as a thank you finders fee!


What?? No way. Really? I've returned many items and not ever gotten any finders fee. Did you make that up or was that really in a message from Uber?

How did you get your finders fee? Just text Uber a message saying you returned the item? Maybe Uber only pays in some markets and not others? I've had to drive sometimes 30 minutes each way to return an item with no compensation.



I_Like_Spam said:


> Probably a mistake reporting it to Uber, I can't see any good coming out of that move. If the police are satisfied with the driver's story, that should probably be the end of that, at least as far as the driver is concerned. I'm sure the police with check the gun for a connection with known crimes, look up the serial number to figure out who it belongs to, and return it after they are satisfied to its rightful owner.


If I thought I knew who it belonged to I would take a picture of Smith&Wesson Peas and say I found that in my vehicle. Probably said passenger would get the hint and be grateful for its return. I wouldn't report to Uber. Uber will probably fire you for having a gun in your car. I would bring to the police if I could not return it to the passenger first, but I would worry if I brought it to the police they would also not have much interest in returning it to the rightful owner. The police would probably hem and haw and find reasons not to return it (probably the guy who owns it would claim he owned it and the police would demand proof which couldn't ever be sufficient), until eventually it got old enough that they could melt it down if they are anti-gun, or add it to their personal collection if they are corrupt. That tends to be how the police treat guns.

Just look at what happened in New Orleans after Katrina... police confiscated tons of guns... most never even got logged into inventory and vanished... and many of the ones they did log in they refused to return even years later from the people the confiscated them from claiming they could not prove they were the owners.

I'd return it to the police as a last resort on the off chance they might have integrity.


----------



## Abraxas79

elelegido said:


> One guy called me 10 minutes after I dropped him off and asked if he had left his keys in the car. I checked the back seat and told him that his keys were there. He said that he really needed them. I told him that I was already five miles away. He said that he would give me $20 if I would turn around and take them back to him. I said OK and he said he'd be waiting at the dropoff location for me.
> 
> When I got there he was nowhere to be seen. After waiting a few minutes I phone him and he then appears. When I give him his keys he says "sorry man, I have no cash on me, but I REALLY appreciate you coming back. Thanks!" With that he smiles, turns around and walks off.
> 
> So from now on, when someone leaves something and either phones me or I phone them to tell them, I offer to Uber their property back to them. I give them the exact street address where I happen to be at the time and tell them that they may type that address into the Uber app as the pickup location. I will accept the request and return the property.
> 
> If they ask if I will be in their area later that day/evening, the answer is no. Can they collect from me, the answer is yes, at a time and place that is convenient to me. Obviously, if they offer cash to deliver the item, it's a no.


Throw out all lost items out or drop in mailbox if you extra charitable. It sounds heartless, but experience has taught me all you will get for your efforts to return items is grief. Never had a PAX offer to pay a single dime for me going out of my way to return items. Its not like you can demand payment either. I don't understand if it is just that UBER riders are the cheapest SOB's on the planet or not, but if someone was kind enough to return a lost wallet to me, I would gladly pay $20.00.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Im so sorry man. It is a shame that behavior of some pax ruins it for all. But that is how it is. I try to be as reasonable as possible as long as it doesnt cut into my money. And it is because of pax like this that I have become quite the pessimist. You can't trust pax not to take advantage of you if the opportunity is there. So you prevent it by keeping yourself out of those situations. I dont return lost items if it is more than 5 minutes of my time. Sorry. If its valuable, Ill give it to the hub the next morning on my way to drive. If it can be tracked, it goes in the catch basin. Everything else gets tossed.


----------



## Cyberherbalist

Trafficat said:


> I wouldn't report to Uber. Uber will probably fire you for having a gun in your car.


Well, that brings up another question, and that is: what is Uber's policy for drivers carrying firearms? Legally, I mean, as in "permit to carry concealed pistol" or CCP. The vast majority of states in the US make it relatively easy to obtain such a permit. I don't see how Uber could forbid your carrying a weapon for which you have a permit, if your car is owned by you.



Trafficat said:


> I would bring to the police if I could not return it to the passenger first, but I would worry if I brought it to the police they would also not have much interest in returning it to the rightful owner.


No, no, that's the wrong way to think about it. If someone you don't know leaves a firearm in your car, you have no way of knowing what that person's status is with respect to firearms. Felon in possession of a firearm? Is the firearm stolen? Used in a crime? A S&W pistol is NOT a Saturday Night Special (i.e. cheap), and if it is owned legitimately then the owner should be asking about it. Not asking about it is a clear *red flag*. You must turn it in to the police -- tossing it into a river or lake might not be a good idea, and if someone witnessed you doing it, it might make you an accessory to a crime you didn't even know was committed. And if it was used in a crime, you might be able to help the police track down who lost the pistol through Uber records, possibly leading to the crime being solved. It's hard to solve murder cases, for example, without a recovered weapon.



Trafficat said:


> The police would probably hem and haw and find reasons not to return it (probably the guy who owns it would claim he owned it and the police would demand proof which couldn't ever be sufficient), until eventually it got old enough that they could melt it down if they are anti-gun, or add it to their personal collection if they are corrupt. That tends to be how the police treat guns.


Yes, in some areas of the country, but so what? In other areas this is NOT how they operate. I wouldn't assume your police are corrupt, though I'll admit that of course there are some of that type. But what I would do upon finding the firearm would be to call the 911 dispatcher and ask that an officer come to your location immediately to take the gun and your report.


----------



## Trafficat

Cyberherbalist said:


> Well, that brings up another question, and that is: what is Uber's policy for drivers carrying firearms? Legally, I mean, as in "permit to carry concealed pistol" or CCP. The vast majority of states in the US make it relatively easy to obtain such a permit. I don't see how Uber could forbid your carrying a weapon for which you have a permit, if your car is owned by you.


https://www.uber.com/legal/policies/firearms-prohibition-policy/en/


> No, no, that's the wrong way to think about it. If someone you don't know leaves a firearm in your car, you have no way of knowing what that person's status is with respect to firearms. Felon in possession of a firearm? Is the firearm stolen? Used in a crime? A S&W pistol is NOT a Saturday Night Special (i.e. cheap), and if it is owned legitimately then the owner should be asking about it. Not asking about it is a clear *red flag*. You must turn it in to the police -- tossing it into a river or lake might not be a good idea, and if someone witnessed you doing it, it might make you an accessory to a crime you didn't even know was committed. And if it was used in a crime, you might be able to help the police track down who lost the pistol through Uber records, possibly leading to the crime being solved. It's hard to solve murder cases, for example, without a recovered weapon.


Not asking only indicates that maybe the guy was hoping you would contact him first so he didn't get his account banned from Uber for violating their gun ban policy which applies to both riders and drivers.

I would never throw a gun into a river. I am only interested in returning the gun to the rightful owner. Chances are if he is carrying a firearm, at least in my state, he probably also has a conceal carry license, which he would be willing to show you. If he has that license, he's going to be a legit person. Even if not, why should I assume that a firearm was stolen, used in a crime, or in possession of a felon. That's ridiculous. If a guy loses his wallet in your car do you not return it to him in case he might have actually stolen the wallet from someone else? If someone lost a knife in your car would you assume it was used as the implement of a serial killer?

If I was worried he was a felon, unless the pax was a total jerk, I'd give him the option of me turning the gun in at a gun shop before I brought it to a police station. Then the guy can get his gun back easy, just do the background check at the gun shop. Turn it into the police station he'll probably never see the gun again or if he does it will be a hassle.



> Yes, in some areas of the country, but so what? In other areas this is NOT how they operate. I wouldn't assume your police are corrupt, though I'll admit that of course there are some of that type. But what I would do upon finding the firearm would be to call the 911 dispatcher and ask that an officer come to your location immediately to take the gun and your report.


I know how the police around where I live act and I wouldn't trust them to it. I'd trust the police in Utah not to be corrupt, but I would in no way trust any law enforcement officers in Nevada or California.

Even if the police are not corrupt it may take them months or longer to return the gun to do whatever bureaucratic nonsense is required and sheer negligence might result in the gun coming back as a rusted heap rather than the nice piece you turned in.


----------



## Cyberherbalist

Trafficat said:


> Not asking only indicates that maybe the guy was hoping you would contact him first so he didn't get his account banned from Uber for violating their gun ban policy which applies to both riders and drivers.


Oh, yes, in regard to the firearms policy: "to ensure that everyone has a safe and reliable ride" it is perfectly reasonable to forbid the carrying of firearms. Not. The only people who care about such rules are the law-abiding, who have regard for the social contract. Criminals care neither about rules nor social contract. And declaring a gun-free zone has the effect of ensuring that the only people who carry firearms in it, are those who have evil intent. A free-fire zone for criminals, in other words. Typical. What I suppose is that this rule exists primarily to absolve Uber of responsibility if a firearm happens to be misused in the course of business. If I felt unsure of MY safety in a driving situation, I would not hesitate to carry -- but on the other hand, being a cautious fellow, if I felt unsure of that safety, I might not enter the situation in the first place.



Trafficat said:


> I would never throw a gun into a river.


Just trying to discourage someone who might read this thread later, not necessarily your estimable self.



Trafficat said:


> I am only interested in returning the gun to the rightful owner. Chances are if he is carrying a firearm, at least in my state, he probably also has a conceal carry license, which he would be willing to show you.


I don't disagree, but I would rather err on the side of caution than the other. And that's my state as well. Heck, I know several people who have permits, and use them, as do I. Washington state is well-armed.

The problem with excessive trust is that there exists the possibility of making a serious mistake in the handling of a firearm that _might be_ shady.

If I noticed a firearm being left inadvertently I would immediately call it to the attention of the rider. It is only if it got left and I couldn't figure out who might have left it, then I would probably involve the police.



Trafficat said:


> If he has that license, he's going to be a legit person. Even if not, why should I assume that a firearm was stolen, used in a crime, or in possession of a felon. That's ridiculous. If a guy loses his wallet in your car do you not return it to him in case he might have actually stolen the wallet from someone else? If someone lost a knife in your car would you assume it was used as the implement of a serial killer?


I don't _assume _it. I take care to make sure no suspicion devolves upon _me_. As I said, under the circumstance I would prefer to err on the side of caution, especially where the incident might end up involving me in a shady situation. Neither a wallet nor a knife has the same stature as a firearm.



Trafficat said:


> If I was worried he was a felon, unless the pax was a total jerk, I'd give him the option of me turning the gun in at a gun shop before I brought it to a police station. Then the guy can get his gun back easy, just do the background check at the gun shop. Turn it into the police station he'll probably never see the gun again or if he does it will be a hassle.
> 
> I know how the police around where I live act and I wouldn't trust them to it. I'd trust the police in Utah not to be corrupt, but I would in no way trust any law enforcement officers in Nevada or California.


Washington state law enforcement officers are by and large trustworthy, too. Turning in a firearm at a gun shop might be an idea, since the gun shop is under federal rules and upon receipt of the weapon would be required to enter it into their shop records. And thus create a paper trail.


----------



## BlastedChango

i had to give a ride to a drag queen, it was my last trip so i returned home. The next day i noticed that he had left a cosmetic bag


----------



## Cableguynoe

BlastedChango said:


> i had to give a ride to a drag queen, it was my last trip so i returned home. The next day i noticed that he had left a cosmetic bag


For starting the story with picking up a drag queen, I was expecting something a lot more exciting.


----------



## Veju

I stick my neck out for nobody.


----------



## BlastedChango

Cableguynoe said:


> For starting the story with picking up a drag queen, I was expecting something a lot more exciting.


yeah, me too, but the guy (girl?) was extremely pleasant and well educated, it was a very good ride.


----------



## Cali65

Been driving a little over a month now and have had 2 cell phones left in my car:
1. Passenger said he would drive and meet in my city to pick up his cell phone on the weekend, but next day I ended up going to LAX so I called him at 7.30am......he came and picked up his within 15 minutes and gave me $25 tip and thanked me.
2. Last friday passenger left his phone in my car and I found it later.......he contacted me on Saturday morning and told him I will contact him when I going to be near his area (Hermosa Beach) then later in the day he called and asked if I could drop it off to him as he needed it asap and that he would make sure to take care of me with a tip for my trouble. When I got there he came outside gave me $50 and a bottle of red wine


----------



## UberKevPA

Cali65 said:


> Been driving a little over a month now and have had 2 cell phones left in my car:
> 1. Passenger said he would drive and meet in my city to pick up his cell phone on the weekend, but next day I ended up going to LAX so I called him at 7.30am......he came and picked up his within 15 minutes and gave me $25 tip and thanked me.
> 2. Last friday passenger left his phone in my car and I found it later.......he contacted me on Saturday morning and told him I will contact him when I going to be near his area (Hermosa Beach) then later in the day he called and asked if I could drop it off to him as he needed it asap and that he would make sure to take care of me with a tip for my trouble. When I got there he came outside gave me $50 and a bottle of red wine


There are still a few people who have class and decency.


----------



## Jon E

elelegido said:


> One guy called me 10 minutes after I dropped him off and asked if he had left his keys in the car. I checked the back seat and told him that his keys were there. He said that he really needed them. I told him that I was already five miles away. He said that he would give me $20 if I would turn around and take them back to him. I said OK and he said he'd be waiting at the dropoff location for me.
> 
> When I got there he was nowhere to be seen. After waiting a few minutes I phone him and he then appears. When I give him his keys he says "sorry man, I have no cash on me, but I REALLY appreciate you coming back. Thanks!" With that he smiles, turns around and walks off.
> 
> So from now on, when someone leaves something and either phones me or I phone them to tell them, I offer to Uber their property back to them. I give them the exact street address where I happen to be at the time and tell them that they may type that address into the Uber app as the pickup location. I will accept the request and return the property.
> 
> If they ask if I will be in their area later that day/evening, the answer is no. Can they collect from me, the answer is yes, at a time and place that is convenient to me. Obviously, if they offer cash to deliver the item, it's a no.


No hub near me either. 
Taking lost items to police is time off the clock. And the forms you have to fill out are ridiculous.

This will seem cruel at first but it is the only way guarantee not to waste time AND money.

Throw items out the window when you find them.


----------



## popcollar2014

I have had 3 phones left in my vehicle. First one I returned to their drop of point and received $100 tip. The second one I returned the next morning to their hotel and received a $5 dollar tip. Third one the driver came to my job(halfway point) to pick up the phone. This pax tipped me with McDonalds the night before. I haven't minded so far if a pax leaves their phone in the car.


----------



## nickd8775

If a gun is left in my car, I will go to the woods, dig a hole in the ground, put the gun there, then cover it up. It'll never be found. 
Or toss it from a bridge into a deep body of water


----------



## Demon

Jon E said:


> No hub near me either.
> Taking lost items to police is time off the clock. And the forms you have to fill out are ridiculous.
> 
> This will seem cruel at first but it is the only way guarantee not to waste time AND money.
> 
> Throw items out the window when you find them.


How much time and money will you lose when you're charged with theft?


----------



## nickd8775

Demon said:


> How much time and money will you lose when you're charged with theft?


Can't be charged with theft if you never find anything


----------



## sellkatsell44

Finders keepers.

I lost my wristlet in a cab once in vegas, sol.

If they didn't care enough to look back to make sure they caught everything then too bad so sad.

If you find something in your car that a passenger left behind, next time you find yourself passing by a police station, drop it off. Until then, keep it off and in your glove compartment or trunk or whatever. 

Folks leave trash (I'm assuming) in your car expecting you to pick up after them and throw away that shiet. Whose to say that the phone wasn't "trash"? Dropping it off at the station instead of throwing it away is already kind enough in my books.

And if they really say they're gonna tip you for bringing the item back, I would just tell them to venmo you the $20 so you can buy gas and drive over.


----------



## Demon

nickd8775 said:


> Can't be charged with theft if you never find anything


As a point of fact you certainly can.


----------



## tohunt4me

Garage sale.


----------



## Demon

sellkatsell44 said:


> Finders keepers.
> 
> I lost my wristlet in a cab once in vegas, sol.
> 
> If they didn't care enough to look back to make sure they caught everything then too bad so sad.
> 
> If you find something in your car that a passenger left behind, next time you find yourself passing by a police station, drop it off. Until then, keep it off and in your glove compartment or trunk or whatever.
> 
> Folks leave trash (I'm assuming) in your car expecting you to pick up after them and throw away that shiet. Whose to say that the phone wasn't "trash"? Dropping it off at the station instead of throwing it away is already kind enough in my books.
> 
> And if they really say they're gonna tip you for bringing the item back, I would just tell them to venmo you the $20 so you can buy gas and drive over.


Phones aren't trash. Dropping it off at the police station is the right thing to do but asking for money up front is illegal. Be careful.


----------



## Jose Bercian

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Just do what you did this time but crack the window and get the money first. In my cab driving days I returned lots of stuff and everyone that offered a reward paid me. If the customer doesn't have any money (or doesn't *initiate* an offer to pay you to come back) then just follow Uber's Policy:
> 
> *A client left something in my car. What do I do?*
> If you find the item quickly enough, you can call or text your client after the trip is over and return it to them.
> 
> If you or a client realizes later that they left an item in your vehicle, we can provide the client with your phone number so that you can find a solution that works for both of you. We recommend being flexible, and offering the client several options to return the item quickly.
> 
> _*** Please do not ask for money for the return of your client's belongings***_
> 
> Once we have confirmed the return of the lost item, we will credit your account $10 as a thank you finders fee!
> 
> *Remember: *the easiest way to prevent this from happening is to check the back seat after _every_ trip!


That never happen to me;I returned a wallet to a customer,follow your policy ,I picture the wallet,information and your answer was a "thanks" where is my $10.00 ?


----------



## rideshare_Novice

I had a passenger left her phone and she left and landed in a different state and she wants me to ship her phone back. I reported to uber but did not hear back...Is it ok if i take the shipping cost from her in paypal and ship her back....will i risk my account being deactivated...what are my options here...please help !


----------



## Juggalo9er

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Welllll.....I have "heard" of some drivers that if not offered a reward just throw the lost stuff away. I'm sure that none of the professional Uber drivers would do something like THAT.


Meeeeeeee!


----------



## SJCorolla

@rideshare_Novice

No, highly unlikely that Uber would deactivate you over a lost/found issue. Shipping arrangements are between you and the rider. The real question is whether Uber will pay you the $15 return fee.

I once had an airport pax make a similar request about shipping his phone. I ended up returning it to a friend of his that lived locally.


----------



## Benjamin M

elelegido said:


> Lol
> 
> "We will credit your account $10 as a thank youfinders fee!"
> 
> Or, if you prefer,
> "Make $1800 per week driving for Uber!"
> 
> Or,
> "If an app error occurs on your phone, simply contact customer support and we will credit your account."
> 
> Take your pick...


Umm, I've received the fee three times immediately. You didn't report that you returned an item? That's on you.

Edit - post from 2014?! ?


----------



## Wildgoose

I would say, "You can tip me $20 in the app first, then I will turn back to you."


----------



## Declineathon

elelegido said:


> One guy called me 10 minutes after I dropped him off and asked if he had left his keys in the car. I checked the back seat and told him that his keys were there. He said that he really needed them. I told him that I was already five miles away. He said that he would give me $20 if I would turn around and take them back to him. I said OK and he said he'd be waiting at the dropoff location for me.
> 
> When I got there he was nowhere to be seen. After waiting a few minutes I phone him and he then appears. When I give him his keys he says "sorry man, I have no cash on me, but I REALLY appreciate you coming back. Thanks!" With that he smiles, turns around and walks off.
> 
> So from now on, when someone leaves something and either phones me or I phone them to tell them, I offer to Uber their property back to them. I give them the exact street address where I happen to be at the time and tell them that they may type that address into the Uber app as the pickup location. I will accept the request and return the property.
> 
> If they ask if I will be in their area later that day/evening, the answer is no. Can they collect from me, the answer is yes, at a time and place that is convenient to me. Obviously, if they offer cash to deliver the item, it's a no.


Reverse cowgirl ill tip you in the app. Cold


----------



## xgamrgeekx

Credit account? Hardly. I took someone’s work badge to the GLH in downtown SLC. Front desk guy checked me in, one other driver in the lobby. We talked a few minutes before desk guy told him he could go back. He THEN told me that i could leave the pax’s badge with him. Really? You couldn’t tell me that when a I walked in the door? Made me sit there long enough to have to PAY for parking. I lost money doing what i thought was right, never again.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

The OP is dated Sept 25, 2014 and it is just as fresh as the day it was minted. -o: Does anyone else have constant flashbacks like me?

This subject is the perennial Groundhog Day.

.


----------



## Scott.Sul

Wildgoose said:


> I would say, "You can tip me $20 in the app first, then I will turn back to you."


Best idea yet. Sort of.


----------

